# At the rehearsal



## Furlock (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi,

this is my first post on the PhotoForum - B&W, and I hope that my work can have place here.

When I started with digital, some six or seven years ago, I felt a bit (a lot in fact) unsatisfied with the results in B&W. I tried out a lot of cameras, but the analog output became like unreachable.

Nevertheless, last year I started with a different approach, accepting maybe that digital B&W is a sort of its own. 

Here are some samples of a rehearsal. I work sometimes for the movie business, and the samples are the proofs the art director and others use to find out if the characters fit in the clothes programmed for the different scenes.

This is interesting, as the actors are fully concentrated and inside their role. 

As the movie is a B&W product, the shots had to be as close as possible to the look the staff wanted. 


























I hope you enjoyed the photographs.


Kind regards,


Miguel


----------



## Stacey (Feb 22, 2008)

I really like the last shot..I think the little boy makes it...He's so still (Obviously, it's a photograph!) and it just looks like you took a picture in a wax museum! In the third one, the reflection of your flash (?) on the left is distracting... Altogether, some nice shots!


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Feb 23, 2008)

I like the last one the best, too. I think the look on the actors faces is priceless. Some things money can't buy.


----------



## Furlock (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Stacey,

thanks for your nice comments and critic. The boy was so nervous, as around him there was a lot of action. Different action, he was totally new to. 

These photographs are not composed, because I have to take around 50 to 80 shots in a very short time lapse (20 minutes). I configure 1m distance, F12 and 1/2 second exposures for that, and then just walk along the long row of actresses and actors, firing (manual flash). It's a kind of snapshot work, and it has to be very quick, because otherwise I found out that newcomers would get very nervous (and they are two or three nights before the rehearsal, ....).

Thanks for looking,


kind regards


Miguel




Stacey said:


> I really like the last shot..I think the little boy makes it...He's so still (Obviously, it's a photograph!) and it just looks like you took a picture in a wax museum! In the third one, the reflection of your flash (?) on the left is distracting... Altogether, some nice shots!


----------



## Furlock (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi 93rdcurrent,

that's the thing. And the fact that we photographers can work with them while they are getting into their roles. I'll have a look and bring in next week some others of the series.

Thanks for your nice comment! 

Kind regards,

Miguel


----------



## danir (Feb 27, 2008)

I really like these shots Miguel.
Very interesting characters.

Dani.


----------



## Sun Devil Rob (Feb 27, 2008)

#4 is a beautiful capture. Great work!


----------



## ricke46 (Feb 27, 2008)

The last one is great.


----------



## Furlock (Feb 28, 2008)

ricke46 said:


> The last one is great.



Thanks for the nice comment, Rick. I like the last one a lot, too.



Sun Devil Rob said:


> #4 is a beautiful capture. Great work!



Thank you for your encouraging words, Robert. 



danir said:


> I really like these shots Miguel.
> Very interesting characters.
> 
> Dani.



Thanks for your positive critics, Dani. And yes, they are all interesting. With some years of experience, you know who will do a great job on the screen, just by taking two or three 'snapshots' like these. The phrase 'the camera just loves her/him" is totally certain.


Kind regards to all,

Miguel


(I hope I have used correctly the multiple quote option... if not, I'll have to fix it with a second try )


----------

